# A few of my bikes.



## RailRider (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## calina_cute18 (May 9, 2011)

wooow! i like them 
what abeautiful color


----------



## tigerhill (May 13, 2011)

This is marvelous. I really admire to this pretty post about musical cycle.


----------



## Craiggo (Jun 9, 2011)

How are you not broke? Those bikes must have cost alooot because they are really great


----------



## MartyW (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow that is really impressive!


----------



## shelbygt1965 (Jun 11, 2011)

My wife would kill me.


----------



## StevieZ (Jun 11, 2011)

That is a beautiful collection, I am hating on you but in a good way LOL


----------



## Old rim (Jun 21, 2011)

wow nice---if only shop had that much room


----------



## Zephyr (Jun 21, 2011)

Really neat display! Good thing bikes are small, they don't take too much room. I know a guy having like 100 or so cars. He bought two big commercial bays where he displays them. With bikes you can keep it small and within your house.


----------

